# Sick Palys???



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

So I noticed today that my palyzoas have white spots all over them. This is a farely new thing. Unfortunately tank is not in the best shape due to neglect, but this is not a new thing. Tank is a 34 gallon Solana with one clown and 2 hermits. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

